# Opinion on Falken Ziex ZE-612



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Just bought 18" Interlago wheels and now looking at tires. I saw the Falken Falken Ziex ZE-612 at Discount Tire Direct for a really good price of $467 with 40k warranty and would like to know if anyone has experience with it.

I'm also looking at other options, but, would like to keep the cost to about $600-$650 for a set of four. I'm in Florida so a good wet and dry tires is all I need. Below are some other options that I'm considering.

Hankook Ventus V12
Achilles ATR Sport - cheap and very good reviews
Yokohama S Drive

Thanks in advance and happy new year!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I think it's a typo. It should be 912.

Even the picture on the Discount Tire site shows a 912.

Yes, I had them.

Decent dry grip. Decent wet grip. Gets noisy quickly...

Would not trust my life with them as a winter tire (as you're in FL... it doesn't matter)

I personally did not buy them again


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

van33 said:


> Just bought 18" Interlago wheels and now looking at tires. I saw the Falken Falken Ziex ZE-612 at Discount Tire Direct for a really good price of $467 with 40k warranty and would like to know if anyone has experience with it.
> 
> I'm also looking at other options, but, would like to keep the cost to about $600-$650 for a set of four. I'm in Florida so a good wet and dry tires is all I need. Below are some other options that I'm considering.
> 
> ...


the hankooks ventus v12 go really well with the interlagos wheels. they are quiet and comfortable
and have great performance parameters especially in your environment of Florida.
i liked these better than the s-drives.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the input, Fellas. sfccryder, do you have any experience with the *Hankook Ventus V12*? I see a lot of good reviews on those tires, but hear complaints about wearing fairly quickly. Some get around 12k miles with aggresive driving and 18-20k normal granny driving. I'd liket o get at least 35-40k with my purchase. I'm not an aggresive driver at all, but don't granny drive either .

I've also looked at the *Cooper RS3A* which is an all weather tire. Great value, good review and a 40k warranty at _Discount Tire_. The one thing that I'd like to know is if it will look good with the Interlagos, since I've never seen or had experience with the tire before.

FYI, the Falken 612 is an exclusive Discount Tire brand. It's the same as the 912. No typo here.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

van33 said:


> Thanks for the input, Fellas. sfccryder, do you have any experience with the *Hankook Ventus V12*? I see a lot of good reviews on those tires, but hear complaints about wearing fairly quickly. Some get around 12k miles with aggresive driving and 18-20k normal granny driving. I'd liket o get at least 35-40k with my purchase. I'm not an aggresive driver at all, but don't granny drive either .
> 
> I've also looked at the *Cooper RS3A* which is an all weather tire. Great value, good review and a 40k warranty at _Discount Tire_. The one thing that I'd like to know is if it will look good with the Interlagos, since I've never seen or had experience with the tire before.
> 
> FYI, the Falken 612 is an exclusive Discount Tire brand. It's the same as the 912. No typo here.



van33.....
I immediately replaced the OEM Conti tires (horrible!) on my new 2012 CC with the *RS3-A's*.
Love them!!!
Great tire on both dry roads & especially in the rain. Very confidence inspiring, in fact it's the best All Season tire I have ever run. Kept the OEM size of 235-40-18 with my stock Mallory wheels. 





















So far, I couldn't be happier. Great price, too!!! Look for rebate offer.

TM


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

van33 said:


> Thanks for the input, Fellas. sfccryder, do you have any experience with the *Hankook Ventus V12*? I see a lot of good reviews on those tires, but hear complaints about wearing fairly quickly. Some get around 12k miles with aggresive driving and 18-20k normal granny driving. I'd liket o get at least 35-40k with my purchase. I'm not an aggresive driver at all, but don't granny drive either .
> 
> I've also looked at the *Cooper RS3A* which is an all weather tire. Great value, good review and a 40k warranty at _Discount Tire_. The one thing that I'd like to know is if it will look good with the Interlagos, since I've never seen or had experience with the tire before.
> 
> FYI, the Falken 612 is an exclusive Discount Tire brand. It's the same as the 912. No typo here.


i run this tire on all my vehicles now. max performance tires have no mileage guarantees,
but i get 25-30K on my type of driving, lots of hiway. if your an agresseive driver, it will be less. i've heard
good reports on the cooper tire, but have no experience with it.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Love your set-up TMCCRline. I'm interested to see the stance of your vehicle before you installed your coilovers. I may end up installing those as well to make my CC look better with my new wheels and tires  

I've also made up my mind that I'll be getting the Cooper RS3A. I"ll be getting them from Discount Tire which would include a 40k warranty. I may need more help, opinion wise, when I get them installed as far as lowering the car in concerned.

Thanks for the suggestions, Fellas :thumbup:


----------



## darvex (Nov 12, 2010)

The Cooper RS3A should make you happy. I've had a set for 6K plus miles. Much better performance than the stock Conti's and seem to be quiet still.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

While we are on the topic, are any of you running a winter setup?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

praneetloke said:


> While we are on the topic, are any of you running a winter setup?


I betcha van33 isn't, as FL doesn't really see snow

search for an existing thread (because it's out there) or create a new thread.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

BsickPassat said:


> I betcha van33 isn't, as FL doesn't really see snow
> 
> search for an existing thread (because it's out there) or create a new thread.


Yeah, I remember seeing one a while back. I guess I'll revive that thread. It's winter time now anyway.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Got my new shoes installed today. 18"x8 35et Interlago with Cooper RS3-A (235x40x18).




















Thanks to everyone's opinion, especially TM. Quick questions, what's the tire pressure that you run on, TM? 

Now, another big decision that I have to make is whether to lower the car a bit (Eiback Pro) or not. The current height doesn't look so bad, except, I think that lowering it a bit will make the car looked finished.

Opinions, Fellas?


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

van33 said:


> Got my new shoes installed today. 18"x8 35et Interlago with Cooper RS3-A (235x40x18).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


van33.....
I run 34-35 lbs. all around. I fill when it gets down to 32-33.

Regarding lowering......
You get 2 great benefits by getting a little (or a lot!) lower:
1) looks soooo much better, cause the stock height is more like SUV height.
2) the car corners soooo much better, due to the lowering of the center of gravity. That's why I chose to go with coilovers. Konis are great due to the adjustable dampers. Rides low, but stable & comfy!!!

TM


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorry! I didn't realize that the pics that I uploaded weren't showing. Here's my setup again. Still on the fence on whether I should drop the car or not. It's only been a couple of days and I already feel the difference in the ride quality. Having 18s with a lower profile tire produced a much stiffer ride than with my 17" stock wheels and tires.

Decisions, decisions.


----------

